

Ask HN: Is a desktop computer better than a notebook for indie development? - amichail

The idea being that this would force you to think (rather than code) whenever you leave your home?
======
inetsee
90% of my serious work is done at home, the primary reason being that I have a
(relatively) large monitor on my desktop system. I can have multiple windows
open, each being completely visible. With a laptop system I would have to
switch between windows all the time, slowing down my train of thought.

------
ohcapitalism
Of course, with multiple monitors will make it easy for developer to see in
wide screen without minimizing important windows.

